# 8540 milling machine



## jwmay (Mar 14, 2018)

This doesn’t look like it’s been treated real well, but I’d think it’s worth checking out if you’re close by.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvo/d/clausing-horizontal-milling/6529253053.html


----------



## jwmay (Mar 14, 2018)

Edited


----------



## buffdan (Mar 14, 2018)

I'd jump on that if it was closer..
Nice price.. if its not beat up


----------

